# Usher - Here I Stand Promo 2008, Norman Jean Roy Photoshoot x12



## Claudia (23 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## KittyKitty (21 Okt. 2010)

Tolles Shooting


----------

